# Porter's Group gaining steam?



## CarlosCan (May 28, 2006)

Here's a recent addition to Helen Jung's coverage of the blazers ownership situation.


http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/playbooksandprofits/

Is this coincidence or random acts?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap, scott thomason is on board?


didn't he get in some kind of legal trouble a while ago, or am I rembering someone else?

btw, good find.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> crap, scott thomason is on board?
> 
> 
> didn't he get in some kind of legal trouble a while ago, or am I rembering someone else?
> ...


No, it was him. Some kind of sex scandal, wasn't it?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jeld-Wen is on board now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> No, it was him. Some kind of sex scandal, wasn't it?


thats what I remember...something like molestation or something.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

wastro said:


> Jeld-Wen is on board now.



Those Wendt boys have don piles for the local community. Pretty much pulled the economy out of the toilet after the spotted owl fiasco, which is irony at it's best. I'd reccopmend a weekend at Running Y for any golfer.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't help but think/hope that, as these local icons get on board, others will see that Porter's group is serious and join in the effort themselves.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> No, it was him. Some kind of sex scandal, wasn't it?


 I thought it was a hit-and-run while under the influence, and that caused him to lose his is license to sell cars in the state.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I thought it was a hit-and-run while under the influence, and that caused him to lose his is license to sell cars in the state.


There was some rumore of him involved in some homosexual activies while married to his wife....Rumors as far as I know. 

Thomason was at one point trying to organize a group to purchase and relocate the Minnesota Vikings to Portland.

Jeld Wen is huge, if they were close before, they have to be really close now, and I would imagine past anticipated needs.

I guess we'll now see Pauls true intentions.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Tince said:


> I thought it was a hit-and-run while under the influence, and that caused him to lose his is license to sell cars in the state.


I heard from a former employee that he sold his intrest and resigned. Part of the deal was that he could not compete for so many years.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but seriously do you want the blazers to be owned by a 30 headed monster? all fighting with each other on what to do but getting nothing done?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the portland vikings! 


allen move your seahawks to the rightful place if portland would ever build a stadium pathetic!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

This is kind of old, but it contains a whole lot of detail about Thomason's approach to business. 

He's a used car salesman, whaddya expect? 

barfo


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> but seriously do you want the blazers to be owned by a 30 headed monster? all fighting with each other on what to do but getting nothing done?


 I believe he's getting 9 people to own a total of 30% of the team, so none of these "owners" would have power when it comes to players, coaches, etc.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I thought it was a hit-and-run while under the influence, and that caused him to lose his is license to sell cars in the state.


there was that too.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

The whole commitee ownership plan has done wonders for Atlanta, but that might just be bad GMing, too. 
Would Porter be automatically given the GM position if they buy the team?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

blzr610 said:


> The whole commitee ownership plan has done wonders for Atlanta, but that might just be bad GMing, too.
> Would Porter be automatically given the GM position if they buy the team?


There have to be several people here ... at least four that we know about and another several behind the scenes (supposedly). They would have to appoint someone to spearhead the team. Or, if everyone on board understands what the team means to the community, it might not be that difficult to make the best decisions with the community in mind.

Am I sounding too optimistic here?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that in Gneral when there is ownership by committe tehy hire the Management, lay out guidelines for budget and goal, and let management do their job.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

blzr610 said:


> The whole commitee ownership plan has done wonders for Atlanta, but that might just be bad GMing, too.
> Would Porter be automatically given the GM position if they buy the team?


 I could be wrong, but wasn't the problem in Atlanta that there wasn't one person with over 50% ownership? 

I believe Porter would be owner of 70% of the team (despite some/most of the money coming out of his pocket), with the other owners making up the other 30% and having very little power.


----------



## CarlosCan (May 28, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I think that in Gneral when there is ownership by committe tehy hire the Management, lay out guidelines for budget and goal, and let management do their job.



I agree with this. It's similar to a foundation, a group of individuals providing financial assistance and governing guidance. I would hope that Porter becomes President of Basketball Operations, with Pritchard being the "GM". He is the brains and the talent scout, while Porter is the well-connected guy in the league.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Tince said:



> I thought it was a hit-and-run while under the influence, and that caused him to lose his is license to sell cars in the state.





Schilly said:


> There was some rumore of him involved in some homosexual activies while married to his wife....


I've heard a story about Scott Thomason robbing a pawn shop in Tigard.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i would like pattersonGONE


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I have connections with the Thomason family and know Scott Thomason. I wouldn't say we are friends or anything, but he knows who I am, etc... Last time I saw him was when I was walking to my seats at the Holiday Bowl in San Diego and I walked past a couple walking slowly in front of me. As I walked by I noticed it was Scott and his wife. I had about 12 too many beers :cheers: , and had never met his wife before so he introduced me to her, I realized that I probably came off as a drunken idiot, but said nice to meet you, etc... then walked off.

Then watched oregon lose


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> I believe Porter would be owner of 70% of the team (despite some/most of the money coming out of his pocket), with the other owners making up the other 30% and having very little power.


No, you believe incorrectly. Porter would be about a 1% owner. There is absolutely no way he could be a 70% owner. 

And if you were trying to say that the people putting up the actual money would cede control to Porter, well, I'll believe that when I see it.

barfo


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

barfo said:


> No, you believe incorrectly. Porter would be about a 1% owner. There is absolutely no way he could be a 70% owner.


I think the idea is that the debt financing is all in Porter's name. So even though it's not necessarily his money he's the one responsible for it. So technically that would make him a 63.9% owner. That's assuming my math is right. 115/180 = .639


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It's good news to hear that Jeld-Wen is signing on. They can supply the financial resources to pull this off. I have no idea what kind of stake in the team they're offering, but they definitely have enough cash. We may soon know how serious Paull Allen is about selling the team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> It's good news to hear that Jeld-Wen is signing on. They can supply the financial resources to pull this off. I have no idea what kind of stake in the team they're offering, but they definitely have enough cash. We may soon know how serious Paull Allen is about selling the team.



it's funny...paul is calling Global spectrums bluff....GS is calling Paul's bluff...and now Terry Porters group is calling both their bluffs.

who blinks first?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

There was ownership by group when Wineberg (sp) was president. At least at first. Does anyone rremember how that worked? I know that Wineberg purchased or became top dog later in the ownership. This was before Paul Allen bought the team for the younger ones. Anybody?

gatopops


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

barfo said:


> And if you were trying to say that the people putting up the actual money would cede control to Porter, well, I'll believe that when I see it.
> 
> barfo


That's what I was thinking, but I have no clue if that's true or not. You seem confident that wouldn't be the case, so I'll believe you.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> thats what I remember...something like molestation or something.


If memory serves (very questionable in my case) I think it had to do with an underage boy. I know it made the news but there wasn't much coverage after that so I never knew whether it was really true or not. I don't even remember him being charged with anything and the story just kind of went away. 

Hmmmm, maybe he had Michael Jackson's attorney. :clown:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I have no clue if that's true or not. You seem confident that wouldn't be the case, so I'll believe you.




Just because I'm confident doesn't mean I'm not completely wrong.

I'd be surprised if the loan (which I think we've gathered is either from the NBA or arranged by the NBA) was a loan to Porter rather than a loan to the ownership group in toto. 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> If memory serves (very questionable in my case) I think it had to do with an underage boy. I know it made the news but there wasn't much coverage after that so I never knew whether it was really true or not. I don't even remember him being charged with anything and the story just kind of went away.
> 
> Hmmmm, maybe he had Michael Jackson's attorney. :clown:


thats vaguely what I remember too, but like you I don't remember it 100% and can't find diddily about it.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomason was involved in a hit and run accident with a pedestrian. He got off with community service when a detective he hired was able to get video of the victim showing little in the way of ill effects soon after the incident.

As far as I know, Scott hasn't been accused of being a perv. A few people may have made a few nasty comments about him after getting shafted in a car deal, however. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I worked for Thomason as an assistant new car manager. He was in trouble for a hit and run. He has been under scutanty for liking boys, but nothing was ever proved. He is a total *******, but a great businessman. He married and still could be for all I know one of the Autzen girls. They have money, he has money, that means together they have a lot of money. If I remember when the asburry group bought 51% of Thomason's dealership it was for 110 million. He since has sold the rest.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I thought he got caught being kinky with another man at the old rest area south of Oregon City


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Todd said:


> I thought he got caught being kinky with another man at the old rest area south of Oregon City


He rear ended a guy alright... 

He was arrested for leaving the scene of an accident, twice. He got probation and a fine for the 2nd one and nothing much for the 1st one.


----------

